

What’s So Great About Manufacturing? - jeo1234
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/whats-so-great-about-manufacturing

======
PeterWhittaker
Perhaps the political focus on manufacturing is at least partly because
manufacturing is something a politician can understand with minimal effort and
thought? Can describe easily? _Look, Bob puts a bolt on, Alice tightens it._

